# Help me mod my car.....



## AcomaLegend (Sep 26, 2005)

Hey all. This is my first Nissan... and I have to say I love it. I only bought the base model since I was working with somewhat limited funds. I've started working on it, just upgrading the stock system really. I have 6x9 Alpin R's in the rear and rockford fosgate 6.5's in the front pumping through an Alpine head unit (amp is on the way) and dynamat xtreme on all doors and rear deck. Now I want to get into moding the car, in such a way that it perfroms better. Any suggestions to start? Wheels are coming, new tires... what else should I start to get into?


----------



## 1AltimaR (Aug 12, 2005)

What altima do you have the 2.5 or 3.5? What do you want on the car? Most start with the intake and exhaust others go with the suspension. Or you can do some searching on the forum and check out whos posted what about their car. There is plentiful amount of info around here you just gotta get it. There are custom parts listed here. Normally someone looking to upgrade their car finds a thread with something of interest to mod their car with and goes from there.
:givebeer: :cheers:


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

You have already found and posted in the aftermarket parts list.

Search around for people's opinions on the brands of parts that you are looking at.


----------



## AcomaLegend (Sep 26, 2005)

I have moded little things, like lights, steareo, speakers, ets. But I want to get into like, maybe a cold air intake, but should I make sure that I have an upgraded swaybar first. Would road handling be a better upgrade to get before toque and hp? That's what I mean, but I will look around guys. Thanks for the info... :thumbup:


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

On the 02+ Altima, the sway bar is a GREAT mod. Makes a significant difference, and I highly recommend it.


----------

